# New Puppy is home!



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,
Wanted to write to introduce you to Cairo, our new 9 1/2 week old long coat german shepherd. He is a West German show Line GSD. We picked him up a week ago and he is doing wonderful!

His left ear just went up today. 

Lorrie


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

Congrats! I have a WG show line GSD too, but mine is not long coat. He's adorable! Have fun!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations! He is a real cutie pie and looks like really happy!!!!


----------



## Tango2249 (Aug 22, 2016)

What led you to that name? That is also the name of our puppy that is coming home at the end of the month...


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

What a little cutie! You're in for some fun


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Yay! He is so cute! I love the coaties! Bruce is a coatie! You'll have so much fun with him and his long ear hairs!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a cute fluff ball!!! Congrats on the new troublemaker!


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Tango2249 said:


> What led you to that name? That is also the name of our puppy that is coming home at the end of the month...


We liked the name because it is the name of an American hero, the dog (Belgian Malinois), that was in the Bin Laden raid. It also means The Victorious.

What led you to the name?

Lorraine


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Congratulations! He is a very good looking boy!


----------



## randyhernz (Aug 17, 2016)

enjoy!


----------



## Tango2249 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lorrie said:


> We liked the name because it is the name of an American hero, the dog (Belgian Malinois), that was in the Bin Laden raid. It also means The Victorious.
> 
> What led you to the name?
> 
> Lorraine



The same reason. I'm sure most people have no idea about that military K9...


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such a cutie!! :wub: Congrats!! Enjoy!!


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

very cute. keep us posted w pics as he grows. My last gsd was a coatie, and I just brought home a new 10 week pup 2 weeks ago. I think he'll be a coatie too


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

brookwoodgirl said:


> very cute. keep us posted w pics as he grows. My last gsd was a coatie, and I just brought home a new 10 week pup 2 weeks ago. I think he'll be a coatie too


Awe, sweet! Looks like a long coat. Cairo is my first long coat and 3rd German Shepherd. I wouldn't be without a GSD in my life!


----------



## loyalgsds (Oct 29, 2016)

man, love this cutie


----------



## backwoodswalker (Nov 5, 2016)

What a cute fluffball! His face has so much character, congratulations!


----------

